# Complete newbie



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys, my names Matt. And after years of being over weight is finally got the determination to get fit and big. I'm 24, 6ft and 21stone. I'm real big boned and pretty fat to. Any diet tips and advice I'm ready to learn and achieve.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Hi guys, my names Matt. And after years of being over weight is finally got the determination to get fit and big. I'm 24, 6ft and 21stone. I'm real big boned and pretty fat to. Any diet tips and advice I'm ready to learn and achieve.


welcome matt... it can be done easier than you think, trust me.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> welcome matt... it can be done easier than you think, trust me.


The more I read about diet a d sups and training g the more Confused I get.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome bro. Almost all supps are a waste of money basically.

Diet and training is where its at


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> The more I read about diet a d sups and training g the more Confused I get.


yeah it can be confusing at first, your diet and training are the first things to look at then look into supplements... after all they are just there to supplement any flaws in your diet.

so, what is your goal? have you any training experience and do you have a routine?


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> yeah it can be confusing at first, your diet and training are the first things to look at then look into supplements... after all they are just there to supplement any flaws in your diet.
> 
> so, what is your goal? have you any training experience and do you have a routine?


Right here it is, for past 18 months I've been suffering with real bad anxiety. So I do all my train at home. Not ideal I know. But I've got 2 dumbells a barbell and a exsersice bike. I do my weights every other day. Like today I did my arms and shoulders. Also since I've moved my anxiety has calmed down a bit but the thought of stepping g foot in a gym gives me cold sweats.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

And I grabbed some stuff of myprotein. I grabbed some whey iso, creapure creatine. Some multi vitamins some omega 3 and some cases. On Friday I'm gonna order some stuff of muscle food. But I'm crap at healthy cooking ideas.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

My goal is to loose my extra weight n fill my potential. I'm sick of being told I "COULD" be huge


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Couldn't even estimate what lean mass you have. You need to get on a serious cut man.. Need to be realistic it ain't going to happen over night either


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Right here it is, for past 18 months I've been suffering with real bad anxiety. So I do all my train at home. Not ideal I know. But I've got 2 dumbells a barbell and a exsersice bike. I do my weights every other day. Like today I did my arms and shoulders. Also since I've moved my anxiety has calmed down a bit but the thought of stepping g foot in a gym gives me cold sweats.
> 
> And I grabbed some stuff of myprotein. I grabbed some whey iso, creapure creatine. Some multi vitamins some omega 3 and some cases. On Friday I'm gonna order some stuff of muscle food. But I'm crap at healthy cooking ideas.
> 
> My goal is to loose my extra weight n fill my potential. I'm sick of being told I "COULD" be huge


alot of people here train at home, so some of them could give you advice on equipment for home use... personally i couldn't train at home, id end up just watching corrie or some crap.

I realise its different with anxiety issues, but i was anxious about going to the gym for the first time when i started training (were 20stone back then), anyways, i went and at first i felt as if all eyes were on me, but after a few visits you realise everyone is there doing there own thing and everyone is working toward the same goal of improving themselves... whether it be fat loss or gaining muscle.

the myprotein stuff is good and since you've got it you might aswell use it, the creatine you could have done without (you dont really need that yet), but keep hold of it, the myprotein stuff generally has good best before dates so you can crack into that in a short while... and as for muscle food you cant go wrong, used them alot myself and not had any major issues.

as for your training, personally at the moment id suggest just sticking to cardio and dropping some weight. it sucks i know, but given the equipment you have id do this and then look at joining a gym, or buying more equipment to train at home. as when you start training on a proper routine youll quickly out grow the equipment you have at home.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Couldn't even estimate what lean mass you have. You need to get on a serious cut man.. Need to be realistic it ain't going to happen over night either


I know it's a long long journey ahead but I got to start somewhere


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

What and when should I be eating. Ie today I had 2 wheatabix for breakfast. Mackrell on toast for my dinner. Nd a chicken curry n rice for my tea. Ive stopped eating any sugar. So no brews or sugar on my breakfast. And I'm only drinking water. My biggest problem was not eating all day then smoking loads of weed n eating loads at night.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nash90 said:


> What and when should I be eating. Ie today I had 2 wheatabix for breakfast. Mackrell on toast for my dinner. Nd a chicken curry n rice for my tea. Ive stopped eating any sugar. So no brews or sugar on my breakfast. And I'm only drinking water. My biggest problem was not eating all day then smoking loads of weed n eating loads at night.


Cutting out the weed fueled binge eating might be a start lol


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Cutting out the weed fueled binge eating might be a start lol


Already done that not had a smoke in 8 weeks. And not eaten after 6pm for at least 6 weeks


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> alot of people here train at home, so some of them could give you advice on equipment for home use... personally i couldn't train at home, id end up just watching corrie or some crap.
> 
> I realise its different with anxiety issues, but i was anxious about going to the gym for the first time when i started training (were 20stone back then), anyways, i went and at first i felt as if all eyes were on me, but after a few visits you realise everyone is there doing there own thing and everyone is working toward the same goal of improving themselves... whether it be fat loss or gaining muscle.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bro. Any meal ideas that are good for a diet.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> What and when should I be eating. Ie today I had 2 wheatabix for breakfast. Mackrell on toast for my dinner. Nd a chicken curry n rice for my tea. Ive stopped eating any sugar. So no brews or sugar on my breakfast. And I'm only drinking water. My biggest problem was not eating all day then smoking loads of weed n eating loads at night.


no problem smoking weed, jut control what you eat... although once i went out with my mate got back to his had a few joints and then his mrs made fish pie, so we were sh*t faced, stoned at about 3 in the morning eating fish pie and drinking wine  :lol:

as for what to eat, you need to look at BMR (basal metabolic rate). what this is is how many calories your body is using at rest, then factor in your exercise and youll see how many calories you are using per day. now with loosing weight you want to eat below that number but by how much is upto you... from there you can pick foods that fit within your calorie rang for the day (still avoiding sh*te), then you can look into the macronutrient side (protein, carbs, fats) and get a ratio of how much of each to eat.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> no problem smoking weed, jut control what you eat... although once i went out with my mate got back to his had a few joints and then his mrs made fish pie, so we were sh*t faced, stoned at about 3 in the morning eating fish pie and drinking wine  :lol:
> 
> as for what to eat, you need to look at BMR (basal metabolic rate). what this is is how many calories your body is using at rest, then factor in your exercise and youll see how many calories you are using per day. now with loosing weight you want to eat below that number but by how much is upto you... from there you can pick foods that fit within your calorie rang for the day (still avoiding sh*te), then you can look into the macronutrient side (protein, carbs, fats) and get a ratio of how much of each to eat.


How can I work out my bmr


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Thanks, Bro. Any meal ideas that are good for a diet.


well when i diet i diet strictly, so no sauces, no excess salt not even any flavourings, just cook the food and eat it... its grim but i managed for 8months last year and looked the best i ever have.

for breakfast try this, oats and eggs (mix together and fry into a pancake).

lunch/dinner try chicken, brown rice and broccoli, or sweet potatoe instead of rice... always look at low gi carbs and have high gi carbs after your workout... high and low gi refers to the glycemic index, it is how fast the body absorbs the carb, so with having low gi through out the day it will keep your energy levels up and after you train your glycogen will be depleated so refueling on a high gi carb will get you fueld up quickly.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> How can I work out my bmr


ill sort it for you, im just going to the gym myself... ill sort it later and post it for you.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> ill sort it for you, im just going to the gym myself... ill sort it later and post it for you.


Mate. Thanks alot you've really helped me out. Anything your willing to do for me out of your time will be amazing thanks dude


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome mate and well done for deciding to make a change.

Be strict with your diet(as in don't over eat) and put the work in and you'll make a significant change.

Good luck


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Johnboracay said:


> Welcome,stick around. Many good guys here to pass on good info!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks man, hard admitting your unhappy with how you look. But I need to change it instead of just talking about it


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Welcome mate and well done for deciding to make a change.
> 
> Be strict with your diet(as in don't over eat) and put the work in and you'll make a significant change.
> 
> Good luck


Ye. Am sat here now starving but refuse to eat until the morning.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to the board Matt, as has already been said gotta be strict with yourself, no bullsh!tting and crack on. Great tools here to get you started :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> Ye. Am sat here now starving but refuse to eat until the morning.


Wgen i did my cut I was the same. My Mrs would be sat next to me eating all sorts of crap and my stomach would be rumbling away and I'd be starving,it was worth it though.

Drink lots of water throughout the day,colder the better.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Wgen i did my cut I was the same. My Mrs would be sat next to me eating all sorts of crap and my stomach would be rumbling away and I'd be starving,it was worth it though.
> 
> Drink lots of water throughout the day,colder the better.


I've cut all coffee n fizzy ****e out and strictly just drinking around 3 ltr a day though my bladder still not adapted. Been waking up 2 times a night needing a ****. Haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> Ye. Am sat here now starving but refuse to eat until the morning.


what i will suggest, as youre only starting out, dont be too harsh, youre more likely to crack and binge

if you feel hungry, every now and then, take a small snack, something decent and not a pot noodle (although no one could blame you for going for a chicken and mushroom one)

dont jump straight in with super strict regimes and slowly get your body used to dieting, will come along leaps and bounds once you realise it can be done in increments

all the best @Nash90 and incidentally you're the button of tom kerridge


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> I've cut all coffee n fizzy ****e out and strictly just drinking around 3 ltr a day though my bladder still not adapted. Been waking up 2 times a night needing a ****. Haha.


You can still have a few coffees mate,fizzy not good though.

Yeah I wake up every night for a p1ss and have about 20 a day too haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> I've cut all coffee n fizzy ****e out and strictly just drinking around 3 ltr a day though my bladder still not adapted. Been waking up 2 times a night needing a ****. Haha.


keep the coffee, black and no sugar if possible, the caffeine will aid your metabolism and also keep you perky from dieting


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

@Nash90 you're BMR is calculated using something called the harris-benedict equation, which is below.

BMR = 66.473 + (13.7516 x weight in kg) + (5.0033 x height in cm) - (6.7550 x age in years)

so we just add in your weight, which is 152.5kg and your height which is 182.88cm, then lastly put in your age which gives us;

BMR = 66.473 + (13.7516 x 152.5) + (5.0033 x 182.88) - (6.7550 x 24)

from here just a bit of math required...

BMR = 66.473 + 2097.119 + 915.003504 - 162.12

at the end your BMR = 2916 (exactly its 2916.47, so ive rounded it down). I know i've probably over simplified it, but i wanted to make sure you know how ive gotten to the number.

Like i said before your BMR is how many calories you use at rest, so if you lie in bed all day you use 2916 calories, someone who is the same age and height but weighs less will use less as they have less metabolic functions to do. Now we know if you do nout all day you'll use 2916 calories, so if you start doing exercise too you start increasing the amount, for instance if you burn 500calories whilst cycling you've now used 3416 calories in that one day. I'm not taking into account daily activities like work etc.

what you need to do is lower your calorie intake, by how much is upto you... you sound pretty determined to do this and as someone else pointed out, its not going to happen over night. what i would suggest is slowly cutting down your calories, opposed to taking a big chunk out of them. the reason i say this is if you do it in small adjustments it wont feel as drastic, it will take longer but there is less chance of you saying 'screw this' and knocking it on the head.

like i said earlier, focus on cardio for now and drop some weight. thats the first thing to do. but remember dont go cardio mad, keep your diet in check and do 4 sessions a week... say 20mins each cycling, then the next week do 25mins, the week after 30mins and so on, that way you'll gradually be increasing the intensity of your workout but will have enough rest between each session to give it your all.

then that brings us back to diet (went on a odd detour, but wanted to do training before diet)... you have your training and your BMR so now you need to choose your foods. its upto you how much you drop your calories and like i said i wouldnt drop too much so go to around 2700calories for a month then 2500calories (the reason for the progressive drop is that you should have lost some weight in the first month, meaning your BMR will be slightly lower).

so you can look at what you eat and see if it falls into the 2700calorie range, if you want i can go into some ideas for food plans.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> what i will suggest, as youre only starting out, dont be too harsh, youre more likely to crack and binge
> 
> if you feel hungry, every now and then, take a small snack, something decent and not a pot noodle (although no one could blame you for going for a chicken and mushroom one)
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice. What you mean Tom keyring? Cutting the weed has helped the munchies


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nash90 said:


> Mate. Thanks alot you've really helped me out. Anything your willing to do for me out of your time will be amazing thanks dude


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-set-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

Have a read and then ask some questions in here as for someone new it can be quite challenging. Sometimes it's hard to remember what it's like not knowing what things like bmr etc mean but you seem like a sound guy so wishing you luck with this. Get it done.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> @Nash90 you're BMR is calculated using something called the harris-benedict equation, which is below.
> 
> BMR = 66.473 + (13.7516 x weight in kg) + (5.0033 x height in cm) - (6.7550 x age in years)
> 
> ...


Wow man, your an angel. I thought I should be eating like 1800 calories. It makes pure since to do it gradually tho. I suppose you can bite of more then you can chew. What I find hard to do when I cook is I've got to cook for my Mrs and my kid. But I suppose they will benefit from eating more healthy anyway. Any meal ideas you've got hit me with it. Nd I'm more then determined Bro. I'm adamant I'm gonna loose this weight.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to the board mate.

I would take the advice of the guys on here they are quite knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff. Get yourself to a gym though, home training to me has too many distractions so I prefer the gym.

Every time I see someone your weight at the gym I dont think bad of them, they actually get my respect for putting the effort in and trying to loose some weight along with living a healthier lifestyle


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You can still have a few coffees mate,fizzy not good though.
> 
> Yeah I wake up every night for a p1ss and have about 20 a day too haha.


Haha. Ive been putting of speaking on here cause I though I'd be judged for not being ideal but you guys have been wkd I can see me relying on this community alot.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Wow man, your an angel. I thought I should be eating like 1800 calories. It makes pure since to do it gradually tho. I suppose you can bite of more then you can chew. What I find hard to do when I cook is I've got to cook for my Mrs and my kid. But I suppose they will benefit from eating more healthy anyway. Any meal ideas you've got hit me with it. Nd I'm more then determined Bro. I'm adamant I'm gonna loose this weight.


no worries, glad to help...

I'll put a few meals together for you later, I'm just cooking some food myself.


----------



## scott_doyland (Feb 19, 2015)

At OP size you don't need to be worrying too much, just eat healthy and not too much, eg have cereal for brekkie, chicken with salad for lunch, fish with rice or maybe meat with potatoes for dinner. Eat veg and fruit. Just don't have HUGE portions. Do cardio, at your weight start easy on a bike. I had a friend who was much less overweight than you, you will easily lose weight as, TBH, you are really fat right now, so the initial weight loss should be easy. Don't stress over minute details, eat less and eat healthy and do some cardio. If you want to do weights then go for it, but personally I'd say get the weight off first.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Whenever good for you Bro. Just ordered the new customer deal of muscle food with some extra chicken. Are Chickpeas good for you cus I don't really eat veg but since I've been doing more and doing weights I feel like I'm sorta craving something my diets missing


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Whenever good for you Bro. Just ordered the new customer deal of muscle food with some extra chicken. Are Chickpeas good for you cus I don't really eat veg but since I've been doing more and doing weights I feel like I'm sorta craving something my diets missing


the muscle food stuff is great and to your earlier post, your mrs and kid will benefit from it too and it will be easier for you if everyone in your house is eating healthy... as there'll be less crap in the cupboards so if you end up looking for a sugary snack, you wont find one.

it can be hard with cooking food but once you get into the routine of it its a piece of p*ss... to be honest, thats the same for most of this stuff, once you get into the routine of it you dont see what all the fuss was about. for my meals when i diet i generally stick to a few recipes which are pretty boring, but do the trick... but some of them do sound rather strange.

breakfast;

3x eggs and 40g oats, mix together in a bowl and put in a frying pan... it turns into a sort of pancake.

3x eggs and 100g of ham, scramble the eggs with the ham in, or cook the ham and fry the eggs, or boil the eggs... just cook the eggs how you want.

1 scoope whey 300ml milk and 40g of oats... drink the whey and eat the oats, or make the oats mix in the protein and have a glass of milk with it.

lunch/dinner

chicken, brown rice and broccoli

chicken, sweet potato and broccoli

tuna, brown rice and broccoli

tuna mixed with 20g oats and an egg, mould it into a fish cake and have with some rice and broccoli.

tuna and couscous

chicken and couscous

if you wanted, you could make stir fry, chicken, noodles, broccoli, carrots and some sweet and sour sauce. another thing i often substituted tuna for pork, what id do is get a shoulder joint, put it in the slow cooker over weekend then just pick at it through out the week, thats a good time saver rather than cooking something each day. with your meals try and plan around your workouts, so have low gi carbs throughout the day and high gi carbs after your workout. gi refers to glycemic index and this is how fast your body absorbs it (which affects other things like insulin response, but thats of no concern right now), so throughout the day have stuff like brown rice and sweet potato's (both low gi) and after your workout have potato or pasta (both higher gi).


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

one thing i forgot to say, alot of people on here and some friends of mine have nutribullets... everyone seems to swear by them and you can pretty much make anything in it (soup/smootheis etc) so that could be a good thing to buy to get some extra fruit veg in your diet, have something like a blueberry and banana smoothie.

id buy one myself but im heading to nyc at the end of the month so dont want to splash out on one.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> the muscle food stuff is great and to your earlier post, your mrs and kid will benefit from it too and it will be easier for you if everyone in your house is eating healthy... as there'll be less crap in the cupboards so if you end up looking for a sugary snack, you wont find one.
> 
> it can be hard with cooking food but once you get into the routine of it its a piece of p*ss... to be honest, thats the same for most of this stuff, once you get into the routine of it you dont see what all the fuss was about. for my meals when i diet i generally stick to a few recipes which are pretty boring, but do the trick... but some of them do sound rather strange.
> 
> ...


Is bread a no no? And are oats way better then wheatabix? What about wraps if there wholegrain? But ye love eggs especially boiled. I can't really eat fried egg cus the grease makes me feel sick. Ive been having boiled egg on brown toast? Just pepper n a tiny pinch of salt. Honest tho my portions aren't as big as you'd believe my Mrs is 8st p1ss wet and she eats same size meals as me. But I deffo eat way to much bread. I'll try that egg oat pancake in morning and I'll share a pic to show you how it turns out.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> one thing i forgot to say, alot of people on here and some friends of mine have nutribullets... everyone seems to swear by them and you can pretty much make anything in it (soup/smootheis etc) so that could be a good thing to buy to get some extra fruit veg in your diet, have something like a blueberry and banana smoothie.
> 
> id buy one myself but im heading to nyc at the end of the month so dont want to splash out on one.


Ah man you won't be on here then will you. Good luck with what ever your going for. Wish I could go America but I'd get straight up denied a visa.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> what i will suggest, as youre only starting out, dont be too harsh, youre more likely to crack and binge
> 
> if you feel hungry, every now and then, take a small snack, something decent and not a pot noodle (*although no one could blame you for going for a chicken and mushroom one)*
> 
> ...


Fcukin heathen! beef and tomato all the way :cool2:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Is bread a no no? And are oats way better then wheatabix? What about wraps if there wholegrain? But ye love eggs especially boiled. I can't really eat fried egg cus the grease makes me feel sick. Ive been having boiled egg on brown toast? Just pepper n a tiny pinch of salt. Honest tho my portions aren't as big as you'd believe my Mrs is 8st p1ss wet and she eats same size meals as me. But I deffo eat way to much bread. I'll try that egg oat pancake in morning and I'll share a pic to show you how it turns out.


keep an eye on it, every time i made the pancake i burnt one side of it :lol: i believe you about the portions, back in day before i started training i didnt eat alot, i was just eating wrong.

personally i wouldnt bother with bread at all, in my opinion its expensive (for what you get) and goes off far to quickly... plus there is a variety of other foods to eat that in my opinion are better... admittedly there is convenience of just putting two slices of bread in the toaster and waiting for a ping. but id much more prefer some eggs and ham, rather than a slice of toast.

wheetabix is fine, but, i would still go for the eggs and oats... 40g of oats has the same amount of carbs and slightly more calories compared to wheetabix, combining with eggs you get a decent amount of calories for breakfast... wheetabix on its on is around 140calories, the 40g of oats is about 150calories and eggs (depending on size) would be roughly 60calories.

wholegrain wraps should be fine, but ive never seen them.

you can probably guess this bit :lol: but i would drop the wheetabix and bread, stick to brown rice, sweet potato and pasta/noodles. having said that, you could always have wheetabix after your workout, they are just on the high gi part of the scale so would be a good and light after workout meal.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> Ah man you won't be on here then will you. Good luck with what ever your going for. Wish I could go America but I'd get straight up denied a visa.


ill still be around, just a few hours behind everyone :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Fcukin heathen! beef and tomato all the way :cool2:


pot noodles are vile, dont know how you can eat em.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> pot noodles are vile, dont know how you can eat em.


I can't mate, I'm just baiting sean :bounce:


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> keep an eye on it, every time i made the pancake i burnt one side of it :lol: i believe you about the portions, back in day before i started training i didnt eat alot, i was just eating wrong.
> 
> personally i wouldnt bother with bread at all, in my opinion its expensive (for what you get) and goes off far to quickly... plus there is a variety of other foods to eat that in my opinion are better... admittedly there is convenience of just putting two slices of bread in the toaster and waiting for a ping. but id much more prefer some eggs and ham, rather than a slice of toast.
> 
> ...


I'm onit. Bye bread its been a good ride but its time for you to go. Its not you its me. Hahaha. Stand buy for my eggy oat pankakes tomorrow. Ye pot noodles are nasty as hell. I'm lucky I don't have a sweet tooth aswell.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> I can't mate, I'm just baiting sean :bounce:


ahhh right.... nout better to do ey?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> ahhh right.... nout better to do ey?


Well!........... I resent the implication! Ill have you know this is an important part of my social re-integration!!

Yeah got it in one mate


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Well!........... I resent the implication! Ill have you know this is an important part of my social re-integration!!
> 
> Yeah got it in one mate


haha :lol:

surprised you aint cracked into some guinness then.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> haha :lol:
> 
> surprised you aint cracked into some guinness then.


Nah I'm cutting mate. Why do you want another i love you all thread?? :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> I'm onit. Bye bread its been a good ride but its time for you to go. Its not you its me. Hahaha. Stand buy for my eggy oat pankakes tomorrow. Ye pot noodles are nasty as hell. I'm lucky I don't have a sweet tooth aswell.


haha... be good to see how your pancakes turn out.

you reminded me of something else though... cheat meals... not important and you dont need to do this, but it can be good to do every now and then. just have a decent meal that your not allowed on your diet, it breaks the monotony and is good a reward for doing well.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Verno said:


> Nah I'm cutting mate. Why do you want another i love you all thread?? :lol:


Was you deprived of a good hug growing up?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Nah I'm cutting mate. Why do you want another i love you all thread?? :lol:


haha... yeah, why not... was better than all this election threads we've had today.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> Was you deprived of a good hug growing up?


Lol no mate a few weeks ago i got p!ssed on a little bit :wink: of Guinness and started a thread telling everyone how much i loved them :lol:

And no i never went to a catholic church


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> haha... yeah, why not... was better than all this election threads we've had today.


Your just a rep whore


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Your just a rep whore


haha... i dont know what you mean :innocent:

if i remember, next time i go out ill get a thread going... although it might not legible.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> haha... i dont know what you mean :innocent:
> 
> if i remember, next time i go out ill get a thread going... although it might not legible.


Its a good job i passed out before i started posting pictures


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Its a good job i passed out before i started posting pictures


hahahaha... stay of the guinness for good, we dont need any more avi's like seans.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> haha... be good to see how your pancakes turn out.
> 
> you reminded me of something else though... cheat meals... not important and you dont need to do this, but it can be good to do every now and then. just have a decent meal that your not allowed on your diet, it breaks the monotony and is good a reward for doing well.


 tasted no where near as bad as I thought


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> View attachment 171348
> tasted no where near as bad as I thought


Looks a damn site better than when I cook it :lol:


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

zasker said:


> Looks a damn site better than when I cook it :lol:


Haha I'm a good cook. Just not good with the ideas for the right food. I make things like pork stroganoff n curry n Sunday dinners. All tasted wkd just not good for me. And it dint taste bad at all


----------



## Bolone (May 8, 2015)

Look into keto diet, for me that works quickest and most effective fat loss wise.

Everyone is different though.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bolone said:


> Look into keto diet, for me that works quickest and most effective fat loss wise.
> 
> Everyone is different though.


I have done. Is that amount of fat okay.?


----------

